# Price of piglet ?



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I wanted to go in on some pigs at a farm down the road . People called me today said pig cost 250.00 They were 60.00 last spring. Could this be correct ???

Purchased in western NY they say . I have to decide right away . I really dont have that kind of money for this 

Thanks ~ vICKIE


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

...same piglets? Almost grown then? Perhaps...

If it's NEW weaners, not so much...


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Babies: Saw for 60.00 in PA last spring


----------



## Farmer2B (Oct 20, 2011)

I've seen purebred heritage gilt piglets go for this?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

These are just feeder pigs for fall harvest I havent seen them ,


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

you could buy almost finished for that?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah I think something is off . I dont know these people they have been raising pigs on a neighboring farm for a few years so I asked if I could go in as this farm has an old smokehouse I can use . I kknow the farmer but not this group. Today I get a call they picked up a piglet for me with theirs from western NY . 250.00 dollars plus cost of feed and will be .95 a # for butchering in the fall

I saw for 60.00 last spring . Maybe they think I should pay for all the piglets lol


----------



## Hagler's Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

If they're only charging feed maybe that 250 includes labor of raising it. Though $.95lb for processing sounds really high.

I've actually considered kinda preselling pork also though my way would be to sell them the piglet, them I raise it for as long as they like and charge a weekly husbandry fee or something like that. This way someone doesn't have all the expense of buying the whole pig in one lump sum.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Holy smokes!!
Ok, $250 for the piglet,
then you have to pay for feed to raise it to butcher weight
And then .95 per pound to butcher it ... is that right?

If that's the deal, then that doesn't sound like much of a deal to me! I was in NE PA 3 years ago and the only time I ever saw anyone pay as much as $100 for a piglet, it was a show pig for the fair, and sometimes not even then. I know prices have gone up, but I can't imagine they've gone up that much!

Here, I am selling piglets at $60 each, which is pretty much the going rate for butcher piglets. Show and breeding piglets cost a little more.
$250 would buy you the 260 or so pound butcher pig I have and I just made an appt for her with the local processor for the end of the month, it will cost me about $115 to have her butchered, cut, wrapped, frozen and that's with the hams and bacon cured and smoked.
LOL, might be cheaper for you to buy mine and have it shipped, then pay all that AND 6 months of feeding!

Why don't you get the names of a couple of local processors and see just what butcher pigs are going for? Also, what they're charging for processing. And they just might be able to set you up with a half or even a whole pig right now. I told the processor I'd be willing to sell half, he asked some questions about how she'd been fed and raised and in all likelihood, someone will have called him asking about halves between then and now.

You can also call up the extension office and local livestock auctions and find out what pigs have been selling for in your area.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

It's all supply and demand and quality. There have been many threads in the discussion here about this topic.

Piglets are worth $300 to our best customer. After that gilts are $250 and boars are $200 in the spring of this year. Drops down a bit in the fall when the demand slacks. Producing pigs for the high demand of spring is the hardest season to farrow - winter. By the way, my best customer is me. All other buyers must compete with our own farm for the piglets. I get over $600 for the pigs when finished so its not worth selling them for less than we sell them for if I've got demand for the meat - which I do every week.

Of course, if you want cheap piglets you can just go to the auctions or buy the culls from the factory farms. Those are priced accordingly to their value.

Cheap isn't.

Cheers,

-Walter Jeffries
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
ButcherShop | Sugar Mountain Farm

Check out our Kickstarting the Butcher Shop project at:
Building an on-farm Butcher Shop at Sugar Mountain Farm by Walter Jeffries &mdash; Kickstarter


----------



## craftyfarmgirl (Oct 24, 2011)

That sounds way too high if it's not including the growing out of the piglet! They go for 60-75 in our area..


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Vickie44 said:


> I wanted to go in on some pigs at a farm down the road . People called me today said pig cost 250.00 They were 60.00 last spring. Could this be correct ???
> 
> Purchased in western NY they say . I have to decide right away . I really dont have that kind of money for this
> 
> Thanks ~ vICKIE


Cost are a lot higher in your area.
I get $ 70 for pigs 8-12 weeks old. Yorkshire/Hamp cross.
Local processing, wrapping, freezing $.24 / lb.
Slaughtering $20 per head.
Curling and Hickory smoking $.30 / lb.
Grinding $.10 / lb.

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the answers ! Found out last night was 250 if I wanted two so 125.00 for one . I will check processing rates as these seem high but I am hearing second hand . I will talk to the owners tonight and get the full story Thanks everyone ~ Vickie


----------



## kfrancisco92 (Mar 21, 2012)

if they are only 8-10 weeks or so i would say that is still too high. We have bought all our pigs around that age from 55-75$. if they are already at butcher weight then that is not so bad. Good luck!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

For pork, I'm raising Asian Heritage Hogs -- aka Potbelly Pigs.

The PBP sold by pet breeders costs hundreds, even thousands. I got my start up pigs from a meat breeder; $35 each. All Potbelly, no mixes.


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

Here in the north east piglet prices are high, demand is up, which is good because it means more of us are turning to the backyard farm to stock our freezers but it is bad because the prices are high. I am picking up five feeder piglets tomorrow for $110 each. The guy has 8 litters right now ready to go he has over 90 piglets and he is confident that they will all be sold for that price before his next litters are born around Memorial Day.


----------



## CoachB (Aug 30, 2011)

I was quoted $50 for three-week old Yorkshire cut boars here.


----------



## Bumpkin68 (Apr 27, 2011)

I sold 2 litters this spring for $50 a piglet and wish I had 100 more to sell! Demand has skyrocketed in SW Louisiana. I sold them for $35 each previously, which was 1980's prices for sure!


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm getting $95 to $105 per pig in Western Washington State (seattle area).


----------

